# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus Sohal

## Gil Miguel

_Acanthurus sohal_

Família: Cirugiões
Alimentação: vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: ~40cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 700ts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1
Nota: peixe muito agressivo em adulto

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------

